# Best Countries for Gender Equality



## min0 lee (Aug 12, 2006)

*Best Countries for Gender Equality

​*

Rank                    Country

1                         Sweden
2                         Norway
3                         Iceland
4                         Denmark
5                         Finland
6                         New Zealand
7                         Canada
8                         United Kingdom
9                          Germany
10                         Australia


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2006)

188. Mexico
189. United States of America


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 12, 2006)

*Now for the worst.........*

*Worst Countries for Gender Equality*​

Rank           Country
1                  Egypt 
2                  Turkey
3                  Pakistan
4                 J ordan
5                 Korea, South
6                  India
7                   Mexico
8                    Brazil
9                   Greece
10                Venezuela​


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 188. Mexico
> 189. United States of America



ROFL!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 12, 2006)

Definitly not here. Women have it much better in the work place. You guys oughta see how much differently they get treated. They get babied and pampered. Its ridiculous. If they wanna do a man's job then they ought to get treated like a man.


----------



## squanto (Aug 13, 2006)

Gender equality is an oxymoron.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Definitly not here. *Women have it much better in the work place*. You guys oughta see how much differently they get treated. They get babied and pampered. Its ridiculous. If they wanna do a man's job then they ought to get treated like a man.


True story, in America the white male with no money and 0 conections is fucked.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 188. Mexico
> 189. United States of America



And Foreman is soooo respectful of the rights of decent women


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 13, 2006)

The US is average...and mexico is clearly worse than the US when it comes to gender equality.




			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And Foreman is soooo respectful of the rights of decent women


----------

